# Newbie Smoker



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Labor Day All- 

First off I can tell I will really enjoy this forum. I have utilized auto forums in the past; very helpful but not much fun!! lol. 

About 3 weeks ago I purchased this Horizon Classic smoker; http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-376/20"-Classic-Backyard-Smoker/Detail. 

I started out with 2 racks of baby back ribs. They turned out great. I am currently 3+ hours into my first Brisket, and will be putting on a rack of spare ribs and 2 pork tender loins as the day goes on... 

I have been successful with keeping the temp around 230', and it is looking good!  Hoping to have some pictures shortly.

Shane,


----------



## bassman (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  Sounds like you have a good start.  Please take pics to share with the rest of us.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, welcome to SMF! Sounds like yer off to a good start. Long day ahead with the brisket...can't think of a better way to spend it tho!  Well, that and a case of delicious, nutritious, multi-grain cereal beverages!

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

OK folks, first 2 pictures are attached.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

What grate/cook temps ya runnin' there?


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Shane.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 1, 2008)

AMEN to that!!

Welcome to the forum, Shane.....looking good so far....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






L8r,
Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

Shane welcome to SMF you'll find lots of good info here. There are also some great recipes. Looks like you have a nice start to some fine eating today. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Shane, glad ya found us.

I hav the Horizon Marshall and love it.


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

Smoker temp has flux. between 225 and 250. At 5 hours on a 9lb brisket the internal temp is 180'. Thats checking the thickest part of the meat. How is that possible?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am thinking more like 12-13 hours....


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you boil test the thermo? Make sure the probe is not in fat and is about in the middle of the meat.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 1, 2008)

Greetings, ditto Richtee!


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

I didn't boil test it... It is about 5' off from the thermo in the lid. I did move the thermo in a couple of different spots. Thats no to say I am not hitting fat in both places.... I will try another spot and get back with you.

Thanks,


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

That is very fast for that size brisket


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

OK I moved the therm to a different spot. It is holding steady at 167'.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Should I go ahead and wrap it?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

yea I would and add a little apple juice before you seal it up


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

I boil tested my Thermo, water started boiling at 207'. So I guess that means its about 5' Low?


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 1, 2008)

Labor day feed consisted of brisket, 2 pork tenderloins, a rack spare ribs. All turned out great. My 9lb brisket was ready to be "pulled" at 9.5 hours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not sure what happened there. Thanks for you input and hospitality!! I have some pictures shortly before it got devoured! Can't wait for round 2. Have a great week!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great how did it taste. Sometimes you do get a speedy one not often but it happens just ask the guys that attended the Iowa Gathering. Sure hope it was good did ya save some of the juice?


----------



## nwbesmkr (Sep 2, 2008)

It tasted really good. I did learn a couple of things though. I trimmed too much fat "before" cooking. I could tell a big difference between the meat with no fat VS meat with an abundance. Not to mention the lack of juice at the end of cooking. Therefore to answer your question no juice was saved.

I also believe I will use a store bought rub until I know exactly what I am doing. I believe you had mentioned Jeff's Rub? Mine was a bit salty.... Over all though I am very pleased. It could have been a lot worse. 

I do have a thought in regard to the temp. I placed my thermo at the far end of the smoker. The brisket was close to the fire box. I am wandering if it was quite a bit hotter at that end... Its the only thing I can think of, I worked pretty hard maintaining the temp...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2008)

I would almost bet you have a difference in heat from one end to the other. Some have big differences and this could explain the fast smoke.
I do like Jeff's rub and feel its well worth the money many buy it and adjust to suit individual tastes. One of the nice things about smoking is you get to learn from them and eat the mistakes which usually aren't too bad either


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 2, 2008)

them there loins look mighty good fer eatin


----------



## pinkmeat (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sure it won't take you long to get everything dialed in....

WELCOME!!!


----------

